# G-TROPIN HGH Real or Fake



## webinfo2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

can anybody tell me if these are real  or fake? :thumbdown:

try to check the sercuity code under the scratch of on the web-site but can't find it.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is a new brand it is not jintropin it is most probably hoping to be mistaken for Jintropin to get sales..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

g-sci, not gen-sci....lol


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 6, 2009)

Never seen or heard of these mate, as pscarb already mentioned they are hoping people make a mistake thinking its Jintropin. Try googling it see if anyone else has bought them before and what they have to say, but to be honest, personally if i couldnt find any info on them on other message boards or on here, wouldnt touch them


----------



## webinfo2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks to everybody 4 the info lucky i just got the one whats the best hgh to get thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hygetropin or Getropin if you are talking about chinese brands if you are talking about pharma brands then simplexx or humatrope are both good


----------



## webinfo2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

THANKS


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

do not mentione prices on the board at all or post up links to sites that sell GH



> g-sg-tropin present an exact amino acid seguence replica to naturally occuring human groth homones


 is a posh way of saying it is 191aa the same as all other GH brands out there


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

i bought a box the same as this today i will test it and let you all no ok


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hygetropin comes in 200ius dont it?


----------



## Atomic34 (Jun 22, 2009)

lee.jones73 said:


> Hygetropin comes in 200ius dont it?


Just seen some Hygetropin in 8iu vials comes in box of 25 :confused1:


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

check this website is it real or fake?

***********Do not put links up to sites that sell Paul just said that up three posts******


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

how are you going to test it?? you mean via a lab?

i used a box of this...wasnt overly impressed though hard to tell, but £4£ wasnt good value, as its just another relabbelled generic, so should be compared on a price basis to that... but the fancy packaging and website will just add to the cost - they are just repackaging generic GH...

hyge better IMO


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Tons of this floating around my area....not as good as hyge,its just relabelled generics.

Most lads seem ok with it,not used myself so just going on the things im hearing....im happy with the hyge so will just stick to that.


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

I have been using G-Sci for the last 6 months with very good results on 4iu a day.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Guru Josh said:


> I have been using G-Sci for the last 6 months with very good results on 4iu a day.


posted on 21/8/09



Guru Josh said:


> I am on getropin now and have been for a good while. I recommend it. I am not aware of any fakes ( but that isnt saying there arnt any out there )


Something not right there is there?

:whistling:


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> posted on 21/8/09
> 
> Something not right there is there?
> 
> :whistling:


Whats not right mate?? Getropin, G-Sci, i have been using the same GH as is in the picture of the op's message. I have been using it for the last 6 months now ( or for a good while now )

As far as what i said in regards to fakes, i have not had any as of yet as i have checked all of my serial numbers on the manufactures website in the counterfiet section. But as i said that is not to say that there are not any fakes out there. :beer:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Guru Josh said:


> Whats not right mate?? Getropin, G-Sci, i have been using the same GH as is in the picture of the op's message. I have been using it for the last 6 months now ( or for awhile now )
> 
> As far as what i said in regards to fakes, i have not had any as of yet as i have checked all of my serial numbers on the manufactures website in the counterfiet section. But as i said that is not to say that there are not any fakes out there. :beer:


 Getropin and G Sci are not the same so unless you are using them both together your statement doesnt really make sense.


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Getropin and G Sci are not the same so unless you are using them both together your statement doesnt really make sense.


I apologise mate, it was because i was not paying attention that i said Getropin, instead of G-Tropin which is what i meant on the origianl post of mine.

Next time i will pay more attention to what it says on the box, and more attention to my spelling. So as not to cause any confussion in the future. :thumb:


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

stevebills said:


> check this website is it real or fake?
> 
> ***********Do not put links up to sites that sell Paul just said that up three posts******


I cant see anywhere that this website sells direct to anyone :whistling:


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Atomic34 said:


> Just seen some Hygetropin in 8iu vials comes in box of 25 :confused1:


Ive seen plenty like this to mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hyge originally comes in boxes of 25 (200iu's)


----------



## wilf666 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi, im sorry if im in the wrong forum but has anyone ever heard of maxpro somatropin,, it seems to be a lot cheaper than hyge and jins,,,, thanx


----------



## daidares (Jul 7, 2010)

hi mate i got the same as you did you find out after


----------



## bigjam8 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just purchased G tropin from a pharmacy in Mexico for**********. Did I get taken or is this a reasonable price? I only got one for now because it seemed expensive to me. Any guidance anyone can offer is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

bigjam8 said:


> I just purchased G tropin from a pharmacy in Mexico *********. Did I get taken or is this a reasonable price?
> View attachment 88472
> I only got one for now because it seemed expensive to me. Any guidance anyone can offer is greatly appreciated.


Dont believe we can mention prices mate..

but either way if you paid that for one vial..your pants are probably still round your ankles!

If they came from a mexican pharmacy id have asked for JTPN


----------



## Neb8666 (Jan 11, 2015)

webinfo2008 said:


> can anybody tell me if these are real  or fake? :thumbdown:
> 
> try to check the sercuity code under the scratch of on the web-site but can't find it.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.


Is this stuff any good? I have been offered some for around £***


----------

